# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Strange dream of having Leukemia that I'm trying to determine meaning of

## Sekaya

EDIT: I'm sorry, I missed the dream interpretation sub forum when I came in (believe it or not). I guess when this is seen, could a mod move it? Thanks. 

I had a dream last night of being diagnosed with a form of Leukemia. I've never dreamed of being severely ill before, though I am going through a hard time medically currently, so I'm sure that triggered it. 

Anyways, I'm wondering what it could possibly mean? I know I was quite sad through it all, crying and the like/wanting to cry. I was trying to keep up face for my friends and relatives, and live as best I could with the time I had left. I was depressed after waking up from this dream for a good hour, possibly longer. It just felt so incredibly real... which is why I've been trying to decode what it might mean.


Can anyone help me?

And hi, I'm new here. I'll post in the newbie section later on the forums-- it's late and I have to be up in four hours.   :wink2:

----------

